# Job and labor law in Turkey



## dumblumblum (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

The question I am about to ask is probably the most common one in this forum, I read through many replies but they are all atleast a year old. Here is my concern.

I have been offered a Job to work in Istanbul for a MNC in the IT department.

Salary: ~ 4000 to 5000 USD per month

Is this sufficient to live in Istanbul as a bachelor? Can I live *extravagantly* (yes, I party a lot) with this money with the cost of living in Istanbul?

FYI, I've visited Istanbul a year back and stayed there for a month. Everything and anything (esp. electronics) were overpriced - I am from India, so maybe  

Also, I would like to know about Income tax or any other tax that I would need to pay. My employer has not mentioned about employee benefits yet, so I also need to know if there are any basic benefits I would be eligible for.

Lastly, I am also not sure about the current status in Istanbul with the new government etc., I would like to get an opinion on that as well. 

Apologies if these questions were previously asked or are too common. Any help or pointers would help me. If there are any article or websites (accurate/real time) that I can refer to please let me know.

Have a good one and thanks in advance!


----------



## dumblumblum (Sep 12, 2014)

dumblumblum said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have been offered a Job to work in Istanbul for a MNC in the IT department.
> 
> Salary: ~ 4000 to 5000 USD per month


I have 5 years of work experience in the relevant field, so kindly advise accordingly.


----------



## IamGreg (Sep 10, 2014)

Thats about 10000.00 lira a month I know I could live very well in Turkey on that kind of cash but I don't waste my money on hookers and blow so im not sure if this is enough for party peps. 
Income tax for 60000/yr or more is 35%
cheers


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

if that's a gross salary, you can live somewhat comfortably, but not extravagantly.

It all depends on your partying style - there are people who spend 100.000 TL in a single night.

Benefits depend on the employer - usually expats are given health insurance and car allowances and an expense account - it's relative to your importance.


----------



## dumblumblum (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you, IamGreg and belgarath.

~4000 to 5000 USD is my CTC and not my in hand figure :-( I was concerned mainly because of the tax.

So, yearly I would pay 21k USD as tax!!! That's insane :Cry:

Makes me rethink if I have to take that JOB 

Best case I would have 3250 USD per month, which is super awesome pay in my country.

I was expecting someone to comment on Turkey's current political situation. I read a lot of places that inflation has hit and the economy is falling down.


----------



## Karl Mula (Jul 18, 2014)

The exchange rate for Euro and Dollar has been stable for a long time. There is just one little problem, the prices are going up.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Ask your employer if they will pay you in USD. In that case inflation won't hurt you at all.


----------

